# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Guzek na jądrze

## pawlo1213

Witam, mam 17 lat

2 tygodnie temu zauważyłem a raczej wymacałem na lewym jądrze malutki guzek.
Znajduje się on na samej górze jądra


Byłem u urologa który przyjmuje od 18 lat, ale mnie zbadał i powiedział że wydaje mu się że to nic poważnego nie jest,ale powiedział abym pojechał do DSK, więc to zrobiłem
Tam przyjął mnie drugi urolog który po ręcznym sprawdzaniu  :Big Grin:  stwierdził że to nie jest nic poważnego, ale jakiś torbiel albo przyczopek/przyczepek jądra.
Nie dał skierowania na prześwietlenie bo stwierdził że to jest tak małe, że ledwo co wyczół palcami,więc prześwietlenie by nic nie wykazało

Robiłem badania moczu i krwi i wyszło tak jak z książki,więc idealnie

Nie daje mi to spokoju, bo jednak coś na tym jądrze mam i obawiam się że mógł zle stwierdzić  :Frown:  . 

Moje pytanie brzmi : iść na prześwietlenie czy nie? bo nie chcę się za jakiś czas obudzić z ręką w nocniku  :Frown: 

Zapodam rysunek ktory przedstawie ten guzek
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Lekarz też coś takiego narysował, wybaczcie ale picasso nie jestem szczególnie w paincie, ta "czapeczka" do jądra przylega

Proszę o odpowiedzi na poziomie a nie puste wypowiedzi ponieważ sprawa jest poważna

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kuba007

Bardzo dobrze, że badasz sobie jądra i podejmujesz działanie, gdy zauważysz coś niepokojącego. Aby zatem się upewnić, idź do lekarza rodzinnego po skierowanie na USG jąder. Na mojej stronie znajdziesz artykuł, jak prawidłowo badać jądra i na co zwracać uwagę.

----------


## pawlo1213

Wszystko ładnie pięknie ale sam nie wiem czy iść na USG czy nie, bo dwóch urologów to samo powiedziało. Myślę ze gdyby było coś poważnego to by dali mi skierowanie na prześwietlenia


Guzek jest może wielkośći 1mm, nie boli, oba jądra są tej samej wielkośći , nie są twarde jak kamien,są takie jakie były zawsze,nie mam objawów takich jak u ciebie na stronie są opisane , tylko że mam ten guzek który jest na górze, i to niby torbiel/przyczopek czy przeczepek jądra

Nie wiem, poczekam na więcej wypowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem Identyczną sytuację jak ty.Nie przejmuj się ja byłem z tym u urologa w Międzylesiu w CND(centrum zdrowia dziecka) to jest skręt przyczepka jakiegoś ... sorki nie pamiętam. I właśnie zgłoś się tam chyba że masz bardzo daleko i oni cie tam tydzień potrzymają na obserwacji jak się odwinie to w porządku a jeśli nie to wytną to operacyjnie. Nie wstydź się powiedzieć mamie lub tacie . Będzie dobrze przypadkiem nie lekceważ tego.jedno pytanie boli cię to??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skręt przyczepków jądra objawia się bólem jądra <nagłym>, jego obrzękiem i zaczerwienieniem. Proponuję wykonać badanie USG jąder, dziwię się, że konsultujący Cię lekarz nie zalecił tego badania.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

